# Windy Path



## Dmitri (Jun 21, 2009)

Any thoughts?







c&c always appreciated


----------



## invisible (Jun 21, 2009)

I assume you've applied the Orton effect, which makes this shot look a lot like Dwayne Oakes' work. (This is a compliment, by the way.) If this was mine, I'd lower the saturation a bit.


----------



## Tasmaster (Jun 22, 2009)

"Ethereal" i believe is the word. It really draws you in. I'd say that this is a great, spot-on use of the orton effect as opposed to the countless "artsy-blurry-glowy" ortonised shots out there.


----------



## Dmitri (Jun 22, 2009)

invisible said:


> I assume you've applied the Orton effect, which makes this shot look a lot like Dwayne Oakes' work. (This is a compliment, by the way.) If this was mine, I'd lower the saturation a bit.



Indeed it is the Orten effect. I think you may be right about the saturation, I will lower it a bit. Thanks Invisible 




			
				Tasmaster said:
			
		

> "Ethereal" i believe is the word. It really draws you in. I'd say that this is a great, spot-on use of the orton effect as opposed to the countless "artsy-blurry-glowy" ortonised shots out there.



Thanks Tas. I have had this photo for a while and everytime I see it, I like it but something was wrong. When I put the Orten effect on it, I thought it finally looked good. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Josh220 (Jun 22, 2009)

I really like it.


----------



## Stock Photos (Jun 22, 2009)

I really like the shades of green. It adds depth to the photo.


----------



## Roy Hubbard (Jun 23, 2009)

This is amazingly beautiful.  I just looked up the Orton effect, got to try this out.


----------



## gopal (Jun 23, 2009)

path looks good among the greens all around...the saturation at centre is a bit high...good shot.


----------



## enufced904 (Jun 23, 2009)

I think it looks amazing.  Is this place near your home?


----------



## Dmitri (Jun 23, 2009)

Josh220 said:


> I really like it.





			
				Stock Photos                    said:
			
		

> I really like the shades of green. It adds depth to the photo.



Thank you 



			
				Roy Hubbard                    said:
			
		

> This is amazingly beautiful.  I just looked up the Orton effect, got to try this out.



Thank you. I have t give credit to Dwayne Oakes. His outstanding use of the Orton Effect made me go check it out, and I love it. 



			
				gopal said:
			
		

> path looks good among the greens all around...the saturation at centre is a bit high...good shot.



I agree, and thank you 



			
				enufced904                    said:
			
		

> I think it looks amazing.  Is this place near your home?



Yes, it isn't far. It is a nice place. Thank you for the kind words


----------



## squirl033 (Jun 24, 2009)

a nice, moody piece... has an almost ominous, definitely mysterious look to it, as though the woods hold _something_ that should best  be left undisturbed...


----------



## Dmitri (Jun 24, 2009)

squirl033 said:


> a nice, moody piece... has an almost ominous, definitely mysterious look to it, as though the woods hold _something_ that should best  be left undisturbed...



You're making me scared to go back now :crazy:

Thanks for the comment


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jun 24, 2009)

DO NOT CHANGE A THING!

This is what I want to see when I look at color photography. Most of which totally bores me to death. The contrast between the darker greens of the foliage and the lighter green of the grass is perfect.


----------



## Dmitri (Jun 25, 2009)

c.cloudwalker said:


> DO NOT CHANGE A THING!
> 
> This is what I want to see when I look at color photography. Most of which totally bores me to death. The contrast between the darker greens of the foliage and the lighter green of the grass is perfect.



wow, thank you! :mrgreen:


----------



## JamieR (Jun 25, 2009)

c.cloudwalker said:


> DO NOT CHANGE A THING!
> 
> This is what I want to see when I look at color photography. Most of which totally bores me to death. The contrast between the darker greens of the foliage and the lighter green of the grass is perfect.



I agree, awesome photo, well done.


----------



## Crushy (Jun 25, 2009)

Awesome Photo, I'm gonna have to go try this effect out now, i'm really liking it. Great Job!


----------



## Dmitri (Jun 27, 2009)

JamieR said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> > DO NOT CHANGE A THING!
> ...



Thanks Jamie 



			
				Crushy 	 		 	 said:
			
		

> Awesome Photo, I'm gonna have to go try this effect out now, i'm really liking it. Great Job!




Thanks, Crushy. The bad side of the Orton Effect is that, once you use it, it's difficult to not always use it.


----------



## tvtt (Jun 27, 2009)

i wouldn't change a thing, i love it as is!


----------



## TriniPhototakeoutta (Jun 27, 2009)

Thats an awesome photo. Gorgeous.


----------



## Roy Hubbard (Jun 27, 2009)

Dmitri said:


> JamieR said:
> 
> 
> > c.cloudwalker said:
> ...


I tried it like I said I would on a few photos I took last week, and you're right.  I'm going back through my entire catalog finding photos that really benefit from it.  Thanks very much for posting this.


----------



## i paolo (Jun 28, 2009)

Very deep photo. Loves the lushness of the colors.


----------



## K8-90 (Jun 28, 2009)

woah...!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 28, 2009)

Given how many are saying this is 'awesome' perhps someone might consider nominating it in the PoTM thread.


Right, must go look up _"Orton effect"_...


----------



## manaheim (Jun 28, 2009)

hhehe, wow, I reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeally don't want to like this, but I really really do like it.  Very nice.


----------



## manaheim (Jun 28, 2009)

So I'm thinking the orten effect is some kind of radial blur, saturation boost and vignetting based on the darker elements of the image?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 28, 2009)

Orton effect


----------



## JamieR (Jun 28, 2009)

manaheim said:


> So I'm thinking the orten effect is some kind of radial blur, saturation boost and vignetting based on the darker elements of the image?



The Orton Effect &#8211; Digital Photography Tip of the Week | PCIN.net Update

Here you go manaheim :thumbup:


----------



## manaheim (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks guys. I shoulda googled!!! :banghead:


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 28, 2009)

Tried the technique tonight in combo with something else. Badly need to get my head around layers and masks to pull it off - ditched it, start again another day...


----------



## Dmitri (Jun 28, 2009)

tvtt said:


> i wouldn't change a thing, i love it as is!





			
				TriniPhototakeoutta                    said:
			
		

> Thats an awesome photo. Gorgeous.



Thank you both 



			
				Roy Hubbard said:
			
		

> I tried it like I said I would on a few photos I took last week, and you're right. I'm going back through my entire catalog finding photos that really benefit from it. Thanks very much for posting this.



 I know the feeling very well. That photo (above) is from last year, but until I learned  of the Orton Effect I couldn't get it to look as nice as I wanted, so it sat there waiting. Make sure you post yours here so we can see 



			
				i paolo                    said:
			
		

> Very deep photo. Loves the lushness of the colors.





			
				K8-90                    said:
			
		

> woah...!



Thank you very much 



			
				Chris of Arabia                    said:
			
		

> Given how many are saying this is 'awesome' perhps someone might consider nominating it in the PoTM thread.



I appreciate the thought 



			
				manaheim said:
			
		

> hhehe, wow, I reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeally don't want to like this, but I really really do like it.  Very nice.



Why did you not want to like it?


----------



## manaheim (Jun 28, 2009)

^^^ I tend to dislike it when people process stuff "too much".  Pushing the saturation a bit (after reasonable sharpening and contrast adjustments) is usually all I consider "acceptable".  Personal preference.


----------



## Roy Hubbard (Jun 28, 2009)

Dmitri said:


> tvtt said:
> 
> 
> > i wouldn't change a thing, i love it as is!
> ...



Here is one of my first attempts. I took the photo last week with this thread in mind, I feel like you deserve part of the credit


----------



## K8-90 (Jun 29, 2009)

^ again...

...Woah!


----------



## Dmitri (Jun 29, 2009)

manaheim said:


> ^^^ I tend to dislike it when people process stuff "too much".  Pushing the saturation a bit (after reasonable sharpening and contrast adjustments) is usually all I consider "acceptable".  Personal preference.



I understand your point, and I agree with you (to a degree). No harm 



			
				Roy Hubbard said:
			
		

> Here is one of my first attempts. I took the photo last week with this thread in mind, I feel like you deserve part of the credit



Great shot! Glad to see you finding use for it


----------



## SarahTomlin (Jun 29, 2009)

i also say don't change it. It's perfect the way it is.


----------

